# Berkley Gulp!



## Flatsdaddy (Sep 18, 2010)

I finally broke down and spent the money on Berkley Gulp Alive 3" molting shrimp. They are super expensive, but a guy had been telling me they were great.

I fished Apalachicola Bay and caught 8 reds and 3 flounder in about a half day of fishing. The guy I fished with fished through his tackle box twice and only caught a red when he finally put a gulp on. I caught about the same number of fish last week the first time I fished this bait.

I still have about 7 jig bodies left, from the original $16 purchase. You can catch a bunch of fish on one jig body. 

I highly recommend these. Rig them on a jig head and fish them on the bottom.


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2010)

good stuff! lots of people swear by Berley Gulp!


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 30, 2010)

I have wanted to try some of the gulp soft plastics but I have been hesitant due to the price. I think I will go buy some tomorrow to try. By the way, the name of you home town is a bit of a tongue twister.  maybe its just my oklahoma twang that makes it that way.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2010)

I use the shad for flounder with good success - it does work


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 1, 2010)

Had really good luck with the new
penny shrimp , works really great for trout.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Oct 1, 2010)

Usmctanker said:


> I have wanted to try some of the gulp soft plastics but I have been hesitant due to the price. I think I will go buy some tomorrow to try. By the way, the name of you home town is a bit of a tongue twister.  maybe its just my oklahoma twang that makes it that way.




What, Apalachicola?

Yeah it's a pain when I have to order stuff and spell it 20 times.

On the up side, I could live in Wewahitchka just up the road.

It does take a while to get over the price, but they seem to be worth it.


----------



## Zum (Oct 2, 2010)

The numbers aren't lying to you,has to be worth it.


----------

